# Uber Kicking off Pandora?



## Clif (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi, all.

Just in case the info is needed, I'm running everything on a Samsung S5.

I like to have the Uber app running in Bluetooth so that I can hear the alerts when a ping hits and directions when I'm navigating. Since I can't listen to the (FM) radio while my phone is on Bluetooth, I also have Pandora going. My riders seem to like the "Carolina Beach Music" channel, at least those who have commented on the music. 

I seem to be having an issue with Pandora getting kicked off when I accept a ride, though. I can re-start Pandora, and it will continue to play until I start the ride, at which point it stops again and I have to re-start it again. (After re-starting, the song info on the dash radio freezes at the last song.)

At any rate, is there anyone else experiencing this? 

TIA


----------



## Cleveland Josh (Apr 3, 2015)

Acceptance and starting trip stop the music for me, but if I just cycle to the Pandora app and restart it isn't a problem. This is on an iPhone though.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I run android and haven't had that problem yet.


----------



## OCCalderon (Apr 17, 2015)

Would it do with Uber partnering together with Spotify to link the passengers with the Uber driver's phone?


----------



## 3irtySomething (Mar 11, 2015)

What if my AUX doesn't play thru the app? I've tried with my iPhone 4S, 5C and 6.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

iPhone 6 is fine


----------

